# Effective Tax Rate as an US expat in Singapore



## gongkai200772 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm trying to figure out my tax situation here. I got a job and will be moving to Singapore for 2016. I'll be making 450k a year SGD. 

Is there any website or tool I can calculate my tax effected tax rate while working in Singapore as an US Expat?

So as a married couple, what would be taxes look like? 

SG Tax
450k*20% =90k
US Tax?
450k SGD ~=330k USD. So 330K USD will be taxed as 81kUSD - the exclusion 18.7K =61.3K

Am I going to
- paying 90k SGD + 81K USD together? 66k+61.3K=127.3K USD. that is 37% tax

or other situations?

Thank you so much!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I answered your question in the other thread where you posted substantially the same question. Note that for non-excluded income the Foreign Tax Credit will apply.


----------



## gongkai200772 (Jul 28, 2015)

BBCWatcher said:


> I answered your question in the other thread where you posted substantially the same question. Note that for non-excluded income the Foreign Tax Credit will apply.



Thanks WatcherBBC. but your previous answer didnt solve my problem tho. Is there anyway you can show me the calculation?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

IRAS's (Singapore's tax agency's) tax calculators are available here. Run a simulation of your Singapore income tax using the appropriate calculator IRAS provides.

Once you've calculated your income tax in Singapore, use your favorite U.S. tax preparation software -- the free edition of TaxAct.com or TaxSlayer.com will do -- to run a simulation of your U.S. income tax. You'll take the Foreign Earned Income Exclusion (and Foreign Housing Exclusion) on the U.S. side, and you'll use your Singapore income tax as one of the inputs (to the Foreign Tax Credit).

I do not know your personal situation in detail, and this isn't the place to share such details. If you're uncomfortable with running these simulated calculations then, particularly given your income level, I recommend you seek professional tax advice, perhaps for your first tax year(s) working in Singapore.


----------

